# ¿Cual es el lenguaje mas eficiente?



## Guest (Ene 5, 2009)

Buenas, acabo de tener un sueño un tanto recapacitante, he soñado varias paranoias pero una en concreto me ha traido de cabeza.
Resulta que a saber como estaba en un laboratorio (y hablaba en ingles   ) y resulta que estaban estudiando descriptografia (todo esto viene porque ayer vi a un colega que es un "follatodoloquesemenea" y me quede pensando porque pillaba tanto, y llege a la conclusion de que el tio funcionaba igual que un programa de descriptografia de "fuerza bruta" para ligar), el caso es que estaban analizando al ADN y me dijeron que habian descubierto que el ADN estaba escrito en el lenguaje mas eficiente universalmente.

Claro,  uno se despierta y le viene esto a la mente, pero dices "ha sido un sueño", y entonces me quedo pensndo, y me digo "¿cual es el lenguaje mas eficiente? ¿porque?

Si me paro a pensar el lenguaje humano es bastante ineficiente y redundante; los bits estan mejor pensados, pero ciertamente el ADN... es curioso, tiene vagones de medio bit con digitos en base cuaternaria (A C G T), lo realmente curioso es que igualmente son 256 variables posibles por bit.

Y es aqui donde el sueño me toca los cojones ¿que forma es mas eficiente? Lenguaje binario con bits de 8 pulsos o lenguaje cuaternario con bits de 4 pulsos?
¿que mas formas se os ocurren?

y... ¿que tienen que ver estos numeros con la eficiencia de un lenguaje? 4^4 2^8


No se quizas he pasado por alto alguna acepcion mas de "eficiencia", opinad por favor.


----------



## electrodan (Ene 5, 2009)

Yo me quedo con el español... jeje.


----------



## Danbat (Ene 5, 2009)

Vaya, yo soné que me reclutaban en el ejército y con eso no he podido pegar un ojo en tres días. Si llego a tener un sueño como el de Hemp, mejor que me internen.


----------



## Willington (Ene 5, 2009)

mmm, yo diria que tienes que hablar seriamente con tu proveedor de sustancias te estan saliendo de mala calidad


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 5, 2009)

eficiencia en que forma? si hablas de simplicidad el binario es el mas simple... pero toma palabras muuuuy largas para decir lo que quieres decir... en cambio con un lenguaje como el chino que son mas de 10,000 caracteres solo necesitas uno para decir una idea... pero tienes que aprenderte todos los caracteres para poder leerlo....


----------



## Guest (Ene 5, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> eficiencia en que forma? si hablas de simplicidad el binario es el mas simple... pero toma palabras muuuuy largas para decir lo que quieres decir... en cambio con un lenguaje como el chino que son mas de 10,000 caracteres solo necesitas uno para decir una idea... pero tienes que aprenderte todos los caracteres para poder leerlo....



Exacto, es a eso a lo que me refiero, a resistencia o reinterpretacion en caso de ruido. Nuestro sistema binario y nuestros bits funcionan segun hemos tenido herramientas, antes solo teniamos la electronica, y calcular 4 estados se convertia casi en una labor analogica, pero ahora con la quimica y la fotonica ¿quien dize que no se pueden usar sistemas cuaternarios como si nada? O por ejemplo usar cuatro frecuencias mediante fibra optica para crear un sistema de comunicacion cuaternario que duplicaria en velocidad al binario, es decir, usando 4 leds transmitiendo en cuaternario envias mas rapido que con 4 leds creando 4 canales en binario.

No se si se entiende a lo que me refiero, este pequeño cambio traeria unas ventajas para ciertas cosas y unas complicaciones para otras, lo que quiero es hacer balanza.


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 5, 2009)

Si es respecto al ADN no será tal vez eficiencia referida a espacio ocupado, o energía requerida para mantener la información?.

Acá habla algo de eso: http://www.bioinformaciónrmaticos.com.ar/articulos/computadoras-ADN


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 5, 2009)

de lo que esas hablando es de un computador cuantico, se basa en que un electron puede estar en uno de varios niveles y en teoria serian miles de veces mas rapidos que un computador actual.... pero aun es una teoria

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computación_cuántica


----------



## mabauti (Ene 5, 2009)

> de lo que esas hablando es de un computador cuantico, se basa en que un electron puede estar en uno de varios niveles y en teoria serian miles de veces mas rapidos que un computador actual.... pero aun es una teoria
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computación_cuántica



es probable que en unos cuantos añitos ya tengamos unas de esas computadoras como reloj de pulso


----------

